
Intel (MobileEYe) starts testing self-driving cars in Jerusalem - yazr
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/17/intel-starts-testing-self-driving-cars-in-jerusalem/
======
yazr
For context:

In 2017 Intel buys Mobileye in $15.3B deal

MobileEye is mostly based on classical ML and vision algos (just like Boston
Robotics) rather than DL.

